# removal of stock '93 240sx coupe wing?



## Eminembdg (Jan 25, 2005)

Does anyone know how to remove the stock wing on a '93 240sx se coupe. There are 2 screws, one each on each inside of the wing and then 2 nuts underneath the 3rd stop lamp inside the trunk, and that's all I see, but it still won't pull off. Can anyone help me?


----------



## longnight72 (Apr 12, 2005)

Eminembdg said:


> Does anyone know how to remove the stock wing on a '93 240sx se coupe. There are 2 screws, one each on each inside of the wing and then 2 nuts underneath the 3rd stop lamp inside the trunk, and that's all I see, but it still won't pull off. Can anyone help me?



Ok...it really sucks, im sorry. But there is a bond like double sided tape holding the wing in place. It is really hard to get it off, and when you do you may have to deal with the residue on your trunk. I hope it goes well.

Andrew


----------



## Eminembdg (Jan 25, 2005)

longnight72 said:


> Ok...it really sucks, im sorry. But there is a bond like double sided tape holding the wing in place. It is really hard to get it off, and when you do you may have to deal with the residue on your trunk. I hope it goes well.
> 
> Andrew


so do I just have to pull up on it really hard?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Eminembdg said:


> so do I just have to pull up on it really hard?


yeah, but try to wiggle it around, try to leave the goo on your paint, then get some goo gone, or other equivalent, and go after it.


----------



## Eminembdg (Jan 25, 2005)

KaRdoN said:


> yeah, but try to wiggle it around, try to leave the goo on your paint, then get some goo gone, or other equivalent, and go after it.


Ok, so I got it off this morning. It's not sticky tape or anything like that holding it down, there are 2 big plastic like plugs on each side of the wing holding it into the deck lid. Thanks for the help.


----------

